# New Geezer-lit Mystery, Retirement Homes Are Murder, available on Kindle



## mikebef (Apr 14, 2009)

I want to let you know that Retirement Homes Are Murder is now available on Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/Retirement-Homes-Are-Murder-ebook/dp/B0025VJV98/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1239662992&sr=1-1

Remembering nothing from the day before, crotchety octogenarian Paul Jacobson must become an amateur sleuth to clear himself as a murder suspect when he finds a dead body in the trash chute of a retirement home. As Paul's snooping and short-term memory loss get him in trouble with the local police, his new friends and granddaughter Jennifer help him solve an expanding list of crimes. Paul finds romance as he struggles to escape a murderer intent on a repeat performance.

Mike Befeler


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks. Sounds interesting. Really nice cover art too. I requested a sample.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

sounds good - I got a sample to remember I want to read it


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

This is the oldest post on this thread. Wow. April 14, 2009. It deserves to be bumped.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I read this way back in the day. It's a good read and a lot of fun. I laughed like a crazy person at the sex scene.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Gertie, I'm gonna buy it now because of your post.

Just bought it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Christopher Bunn said:


> Gertie, I'm gonna buy it now because of your post.
> 
> Just bought it.


Ohh, the pressure! Let me know how you like it.


----------

